# Vag myomectomy



## TammyWhite (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm trying to find the right cpt code for a vaginal myomectomy with cervical fibroids.  The doctor did this in the office.  Would the 58145 be the correct code?

Thanks!


----------



## csperoni (Jun 29, 2015)

As the cervix is the lower part of the uterus (cervix uteri), it is 58145.


----------

